# Female RCS die just before/after having babies?



## Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Outlawboss said:


> I've been keeping red cherry shrimp in my 4 gallon Finnex for a couple months now, and although I'm not specifically *trying* to breed them in this tank, things happen. :smile:
> 
> But I've had a problem and I'm not sure how to explain it. I noticed that every time I get a female with eggs, she retreats deep into the grass just before the eggs are about to hatch. This seems like normal behavior to me. However, once the eggs do hatch, I often never see that female again. Obviously she has died and been recycled by the other shrimp.
> 
> ...


What are you feeding them?


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

HBH Crab and Lobster bites (sparingly).

But once the female goes into hiding to hatch, she doesn't seem to eat for those few days.


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Outlawboss said:


> HBH Crab and Lobster bites (sparingly).
> 
> But once the female goes into hiding to hatch, she doesn't seem to eat for those few days.


My understanding is that they typically molt immediately after hatching. This leaves them vulnerable (hence the hiding) and weak. If they haven't received proper nutrition they may not be molting successfully. The molt is mostly chiton which is nearly pure protein. Without adequate feeding they may not be able to replace their exoskeleton harmlessly.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

That makes sense that a female would molt just after hatching her eggs. I wonder though, is only a couple days without eating the bites enough to deprive them? There's still plenty of film in and around the hiding place they chose that they should be able to snack right?


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Outlawboss said:


> That makes sense that a female would molt just after hatching her eggs. I wonder though, is only a couple days without eating the bites enough to deprive them? There's still plenty of film in and around the hiding place they chose that they should be able to snack right?


I'm not sure. In all honesty I'm much more familiar with saltwater ornamental shrimp and although very similar they are not identical. In my experience it's not that the Shrimp are not eating after they molt that causes a problem, it's a lack of proper nutrition before the molt.

Another common cause for saltwater Shrimp is an excess of toxins in the water like too much Iodine or copper. This causes the shrimp to molt excessively to shed the toxins. I don't know if this situation happens for freshwater Shrimp though and it doesn't seem related to your issue.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think it's as common in freshwater for them to molt excessively to shed toxins. At least, in my own experience I haven't seen it. But I bet there are some other (better) shrimp keepers who have.

I did try something yesterday that seemed to work. She had been hiding in the grass for about 2 days, and was really slowing down. Basically not moving. So I tried dropping some little pieces of food right on top of here. Sure enough she went right for one of them and almost immediately perked up! I wonder if she was just starving? Within an hour of feeding her, she had begun moving around the tank again. So weird! But I hope it worked, lights don't come on for another 1/2 hour.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had RCS for about a year now (80 or 90 from my original 10), and I've never noticed what you're describing. The birthing process isn't particularly stressful, at least physically. I don't know why a female would go into hiding afterward, unless it's to molt.

It is common for a female to molt after her eggs hatch, but that's mostly just timing. Her normal molting cycle will be paused while she's berried, and if she misses one, she'll molt as soon as possible when she can again.

It could be nutritional, I suppose. In addition to the crab & lobster bites (damned things eat better than I do...) feed them algae wafers and/or blanched vegetables every other time.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

So far so good. The female has released some of her eggs. They'll all be gone by morning I think. Thanks for the tips guys. Since this tank as at work, I've never fed the shrimp any veggies...but maybe I could slip something into my lunch once in awhile if I can remember.


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ive had this problem as well...its happened twice now...berried shrimp goes into hiding and dies just before the eggs hatch...I have another berried female right now...and Ive upped my water change schedule to twice a week (just in case) and if she dies as well...then I may jus give up on having a colony


----------

